# Kernel & High Memory Support - SLOW

## creizlein

I have an Intel P4-HT of 3Gz. with 2GB DDR400 Ram.

If i disable the high memory support in my kernel everything works fine and fast, but as logical, i only see 1Gb ram of the box.  :Shocked: 

If i enable the high memory support the kernel compiles just fine, and on the load i read that it finds 2GB of memory, but after that everything start working slow as hell, even the loadtime of the services or runleves is so slow, i mean... it took up to 15min to enter in the prompt.  :Crying or Very sad: 

I tryied upgrading to the lastest kernel sources, 2.6.12-R8 i believe (where using R4) and the same problem happens.

Anyone knows what i can do/test ?

Thanks.

----------

## adsmith

have you done a ram test?  maybe the ram itself is bad, the wrong speed, or maybe the BIOS is set funny?

----------

## Teerayoot

high memory support  don't make anything slower at all for me.

you may make something wrong or your memory are bad.

----------

## creizlein

I'll perform some memory test then, i think i will remove the first 1Gb of RAM i had that was working okey and just leave the new GB, if it still working fine them i can assume both are fine, but anyway i'll watch for some memory analizers proggies..

Besides, what can i do if everything is fine? from where i start?

----------

## kueitao

 *creizlein wrote:*   

> I'll perform some memory test then, i think i will remove the first 1Gb of RAM i had that was working okey and just leave the new GB, if it still working fine them i can assume both are fine, but anyway i'll watch for some memory analizers proggies..
> 
> Besides, what can i do if everything is fine? from where i start?

 

You can take it for granted that even though you had enabled some kernel options that slightly would slow down performances (first of all I mean some kernel debugging options), nothing should change by only adding the necessary support for high memory.

My conclusion is that you may only have either some hardware (RAM) or BIOS problems (less probably). Please, run memtest86+ and let us know.

Are you sure you are using same type of RAM in each slot? (same technology and same amount of bytes)

Do you have any diagnostic software from mother board producer? If yes run it too.

Cheers.

----------

## kueitao

In addition to what has been said before, please show us the output of dmesg (or /var/log/messages), especially first 20/30 lines of early boot messages.

----------

## syg00

 *creizlein wrote:*   

> I'll perform some memory test then, i think i will remove the first 1Gb of RAM i had that was working okey and just leave the new GB, if it still working fine them i can assume both are fine, but anyway i'll watch for some memory analizers proggies..

 Sounds like a mix of different memory.

Linux seems particularly sensitive to this, and memtest (at least the old one) doesn't appear to show it.

I posted yesterday on similar - look for the incompatible memory or MOBO thread.

----------

## creizlein

Sorry for delay but i wasnt able to perfom the needed tests for the memory just yet, this machine is a server located in other office and i wont be there till this weekend, but, besides, here are some things that may be of help to discover the problems.

First off, the machine was working just fine with 2 DIMM DDR400 on slot 0 and 1, each one of 512Mb.

Now, i added a 1GB DIMM DDR400 on the slot 2, while slot 3 remains empty.

The memory is S3 brand, they seems to be the exactly same model/type since they where bought on the same and at the same time.

Another thing that might help, is the dmesg of the current kernel, which is what i have now, and that is only using 1GB since it have HMS disabled...

```

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3

.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Mon Jun 20 09:20:25 UYT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f72fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f72fc00 - 000000007f730000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f730000 - 000000007f740000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f740000 - 000000007f7f0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f7f0000 - 000000007f800000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed13000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f4e50

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INTEL  D915GAV  0x20040609 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x7f730000

ACPI: FADT (v002 INTEL  D915GAV  0x20040609 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x7f730200

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  D915GAV  0x20040609 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x7f730390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  D915GAV  0x20040609 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x7f730400

ACPI: ASF! (v016 LEGEND I865PASF 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x7f735f10

ACPI: TCPA (v001 INTEL  TBLOEMID 0x00000001 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x7f735fb0

ACPI: WDDT (v001 INTEL  OEMWDDT  0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x7f735fe4

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  D915GAV  0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 7f800000 (gap: 7f800000:60800000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/md2

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 3000.829 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904624k/917504k available (2676k kernel code, 12432k reserved, 1042k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5914.62 BogoMIPS (lpj=2957312)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00100000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2926.02 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 5996.54 BogoMIPS (lpj=2998272)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00100000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01

Total of 2 processors activated (11911.16 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node c181eb40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node c181eb60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node c183ec00), AE_AML_BUFF

ER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node c183ec00), AE_AML_BUFF

ER_LIMIT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node c181eb40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node c181eb60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node c183ec00), AE_AML_BUFF

ER_LIMIT

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node c181eb40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node c181eb60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node c183ec00), AE_AML_BUFF

ER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA] (Node c183ec00), AE_AML_BUFF

ER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node c181eb40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node c181eb60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RMEM._CRS] (Node c18408a0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RMEM._CRS] (Node c18408a0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME__CRS failure for PNP0c01

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node c181eb40), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL] (Node c181eb60), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RMEM._CRS] (Node c18408a0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RMEM._CRS] (Node c18408a0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1122357445.205:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.6.10.1-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

pcnet32.c:v1.30i 06.28.2004 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:06:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xff7ff000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:11:11:97:03:B2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ATAPI-CD ROM-DRIVE-56MAX, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: ATAPI 56X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE800 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD800 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xDC02 bmdma 0xD808 irq 19

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:5b01 84:4003 85:3469 86:1801 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors:

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:5b01 84:4003 85:3469 86:1801 87:4003 88:207f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors:

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD800JD-00HK  Rev: 13.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD800JD-00HK  Rev: 13.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem 0xffa3bc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0xc800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0xcc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0xd000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0xd400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth support registered

usbcore: registered new driver bluetty

drivers/usb/class/bluetty.c: USB Bluetooth tty driver v0.13

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  4444.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (4444.000 MB/sec)

md: faulty personality registered as nr 10

md: md driver 0.90.1 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PEGP P0P2 AC97 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB7 UAR1 PEX1 PEX2 PEX3 PEX4 AZAL PWRB 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb3 ...

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb3

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb3

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb3

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb3

md: created md2

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

md: running: <sdb3><sda3>

raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb2 ...

md:  adding sdb2 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb2

md:  adding sda2 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb2

md: created md1

md: bind<sda2>

md: bind<sdb2>

md: running: <sdb2><sda2>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Adding 2007992k swap on /dev/md1.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on md2, internal journal

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

NFS: NFSv3 not supported.

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy not responding, still trying

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy OK

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy not responding, still trying

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy OK

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy not responding, still trying

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy not responding, still trying

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy OK

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy OK

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy not responding, still trying

nfs: server amy.easymail.net.uy OK

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-d

```

i'll do all the rest test/things on this week and let your guys know if i where able or not to solve the problem.

Thanks a lot for the help.

----------

## kueitao

I remember your problem is the box running slow with high memory enabled, so please show us an dmesg output with that kernel option enabled.

----------

## #pfo

it's a known bug, look @ upstream kernel bugzilla.

i submitted it months ago, no response until latley - according to my investigation it's I/O related. 

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2636

i'm too lazey and too pissed off to work together with the responsible person, maybe you are more willing to contribute to the fixing.

----------

## creizlein

Guess i just can wait then, I cant believe it takes that long to fix such a big bug, there has to be many users with >1Gb. RAM.  :Question: 

----------

## kueitao

 *creizlein wrote:*   

> Guess i just can wait then, I cant believe it takes that long to fix such a big bug, there has to be many users with >1Gb. RAM. 

 

Yes, lots of people and myself too.

But very few have a problem like yours and it seems there is not enough information to properly find out what kind of bug it is, (I suppose).

You have to accept that probably the maintainers are at the moment involved in fixing some more critical bugs or in developing new essential code. Anyway every known bug is deserved the right amount of attention, sooner or later.

Regards.

----------

## kernelsensei

Hi,

I've exactly the same bug ... I posted my kernel profile on the bugzilla.

Please profile your kernel and post the profile on the bugzilla, maybe it will be helpful

Thanks.

----------

## creizlein

I cannot really profile the kernel since when i turn the highmem support the machine turns completly unusable, its a mail server and cannot be offline for a long, will the same kernel with highmem off help ? if so i can post that profile.

Also, anyway, how do u profile ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Just enable the profiling support, boot with the argument profile=2 and then 

```
readprofile -m /boot/System.map > captured_profile
```

Profiling the kernel takes few seconds (w/o boot time  :Wink:  )

----------

